# Component speakers w/ low profile grils?



## jav (Jul 17, 1999)

I'd like to put in some 5.25" components up front in my 90 Vanagon. But they need to have relatively low profile grills to clear the dash (speaker is in the upper/front of door and is partially covered by the side of the dash when door is closed and has only about 1/2" clearance max... yeah, wierd vanagons... and akward as it is, I want to keep the stock location).
So far the only one's I've seen that will work are MB Quart Discus, which have a nice, almost flush grill (not sure about their other lines... Reference? Premium?). So I'm wondering if there are others out there that might work.
Advice appreciated.
Thanks,
James


_Modified by jav at 10:03 PM 2-22-2004_


----------



## jaybrah (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Component speakers w/ low profile grils? (jav)*

I have MB Quart Premium series in my 02 EV. Obviously the door speaker location differs from the EV and the vanagon. This guy went with 6.5 MB Quarts in his vanagon...looks clean. You might have a problem if you have window cranks and not power windows.








Here's a link to his webpage: http://www.haywood-sullivan.com/vanagon/
Hope this helps.


----------



## jav (Jul 17, 1999)

Heh... I recognized that van right away from the yellow paint. And that 6.5" fits nicely... I may go w/ that size instead.
I agree, I really like the clean look look of MB Quarts, especially w/ the flush mount. (lots of the current "trendy" speaker grills out there look like they belong on my stove...boo).
Of course, if there are other component set-ups that would work (???), I'd like to compare before buying the MBQ's.
James


----------

